# 2014 Deluxe 28 Plus First Use



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

We got six inches of snow with a crust of ice on it, so I finally got to use my new Deluxe 28+ in anger. It really is a beast and is able to throw the snow, both volume and distance. Here are my thoughts after the first use:

Likes:

Plenty of power
Throws the snow a great distance
Love the auto-turn, it worked flawlessly.
Love the remote chute-deflector.
Minor annoyances:

It took me several pulls to start it. This could just be unfamiliarity on my part with a new piece of equipment.
It took me awhile to get used to the auger and drive controls being on different sides from my previous two snow blowers.
It's nice that you can operate it with one hand, but when you turn and want to adjust the chute, you have to reach across your body with your right hand since the chute control is on the left side of the machine.
My gas shutoff does not work. After more than five minutes I realized it wasn't going to work and just shut it off manually. It's too bad that the gas shutoff is part of the fuel tank. If it was in the fuel line, I would just replace it myself.
Thankfully, all my annoyances are minor and I am really pleased so far with my purchase.

Bruce


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Sure the shutoff doesn't work? I think mine may have ran 5 min or a little more before shutting off. (That may have been my generator, not sure). Let it run a little longer and see.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Or just leave it off next time you use it and see what happens. Just remember you turned it off if it does die eventually. I am thinking if the valve is in the tank that could be a lot of gas in the fuel lines yet.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

I have the 2013 model, I turn the key off when I lower the throttle.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

Great Canadian / SHRYP,
I will try that next time I use it.


RattlerGUNZ,
I really wanted to shut it off by running it out of gas, so that I know the carb bowl is empty.

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Getting to play with the new toys is always fun! Unfortunately, the weather is supposed to turn VERY warm here in CT this weekend.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Bruce,check out my vid in in the reviews section.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

RattlerGUNZ said:


> Bruce,check out my vid in in the reviews section.


I checked it out. Very nice!
Bruce


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

bruce! newbe here that just bought the 921030 with the atc and ax 254 cc engine. not much run time but am concerned about the power of this new unit compared to my old 1985 ariens 8 hp 924. this new unit is smaller engine with 7.5 hp and 4" wider. hope it's enough power! any problems with the atc?


----------



## Clearview60 (Jan 1, 2014)

Newbie here as well. In fact, bought my first ever snowblower just this year. Ariens 921030, deluxe 28....Now that I'm pushing 50 years-old (and living here in Maine all my life), I figured it was time - driveway is 100' long, double wide. Love it so far! Have had about 27" so far with another 10" due over the next few days!

Only question I have is there a way to disengage the auger without having to stop the machine?


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

Clearview60 said:


> Newbie here as well. In fact, bought my first ever snowblower just this year. Ariens 921030, deluxe 28....Now that I'm pushing 50 years-old (and living here in Maine all my life), I figured it was time - driveway is 100' long, double wide. Love it so far! Have had about 27" so far with another 10" due over the next few days!
> 
> Only question I have is there a way to disengage the auger without having to stop the machine?


 The auger should engage and disengage independently with the right clutch paddle. If it does not, you need to adjust your belt fingers, auger clutch idler, and cable. Check the manual.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Snowmann said:


> The auger should engage and disengage independently with the right clutch paddle. If it does not, you need to adjust your belt fingers, auger clutch idler, and cable. Check the manual.


I wonder if he is talking about the interlock system that keeps the auger clutch down as long as you keep the drive clutch down.


----------



## Clearview60 (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, the auger control locks with the drive control allowing the right hand to be free - which I love - but was wondering if there was a way to disengage it while still allowing the machine to continue to move forward. If not, no worries, still love this machine!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

With the engine off you can take a peak under the handlebars to see how the cams lock the handles together. It shouldn't be too hard to figure out how the release works and rig up something to release it on command. Just don't force the handle up or you might round off the locking mechanism.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

mkd said:


> bruce! newbe here that just bought the 921030 with the atc and ax 254 cc engine. not much run time but am concerned about the power of this new unit compared to my old 1985 ariens 8 hp 924. this new unit is smaller engine with 7.5 hp and 4" wider. hope it's enough power! any problems with the atc?


Mkd,
The power seems to be more than adequate even though the deepest snow so far was 6-8 inches. I should have a better test on Thursday / Friday with the possibility of a bigger storm coming. 

As far as the ATC goes, the best thing about it is that you don't even know it's there! It works effortlessly and flawlessly.

Bruce


----------



## Clearview60 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. What a great site, will be sure to tap the brains of all the experts here.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

Clearview60 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys. What a great site, will be sure to tap the brains of all the experts here.


Please don't tap my brain too hard.....it's almost empty...
Bruce


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

bruce! I have used the machine 3 times now and 3 1/2" of fluffy cold snow is the most so far. kind of lucky it's not been heavy wet snow because while breaking the engine in light and variable is probably the way to go. at 10 hrs or so I will do the oil change and plan on putting 5w30 mobil in it. also I'm suspect the dealer didn't do much but bolt it together and I'd like to grease and oil the insides per the owners manual. would like to know what the grease zert on the right side just inside the right tire greases too?


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

mkd said:


> bruce! I have used the machine 3 times now and 3 1/2" of fluffy cold snow is the most so far. kind of lucky it's not been heavy wet snow because while breaking the engine in light and variable is probably the way to go. at 10 hrs or so I will do the oil change and plan on putting 5w30 mobil in it. also I'm suspect the dealer didn't do much but bolt it together and I'd like to grease and oil the insides per the owners manual. would like to know what the grease zert on the right side just inside the right tire greases too?


 This fitting greases the pinion shaft for the gear reduction. Factory fill is Exxon Mobil Ronex MP NLGI 2.


----------

